# Discus questions?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I brought home 3 - 3 3/4" discus (2 Turquoise, 1 a mystery) yesterday and this is pretty much my virgin experience with this species. I have them in a 20g high with only a couple of Java Ferns floating in the tank, 1 small bushy nose cat, 2 very small SAEs, and 2 very small Badis badis. I adjusted the water to 6.5, which is .2 degrees from the water they came home in. Temp. is 83F. I put brown cardboard on the tank back and one side figuring that would give them a little security.

This morning the two Turquoise were nearly black. All three are cowering in the corner. The mystery fish ventures over to look around, but it isn't long before he goes back to the corner and cowers. None of them are eating the flakes they were eating at the store. I like discus, but I don't want to kill them and I don't need the challenge of expensive, tempermental fish. So... I'm considering taking them back on Monday. Before I decide to do that, I could use some advice.

1. How concerned should I be about their freaked out state?

2. Should I remove the background in the 20g?

3. Do I leave the tank light on at night or is a small light source in the room good enough. How long before these fish calm down and adjust?

4. What do you feed yours? Are there sure fire meals?

5. Should I raise the temperature to 85F? 

6. Do you think Cincinnati Discus will take them back, if I do it ASAP?

If I decide to keep them:

7. They are eventually headed for a heavily planted 46g. I don't want to raise the temp of that tank above 82F so I don't kill a lot of the plants I like. OK for discus?

8. Can I keep these fish with small gouramis or should I move them to another tank.

9. Should get more? I like the number 3, but I've heard they do better in greater numbers. I would be willing to make an additional, small investment if it might make them happy. The GCAS auction is coming up and I might be able to pick up 2-3 $15 fish. I don't care about perfect shape, the latest hybrid, etc.

10. Any other sage advice?

I may be jumping the gun here, but I really hate watching fish waste away and if I stand a chance of returning them I'd have to do tomorrow.

thanks,

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. How concerned should I be about their freaked out state? After a day or two not a whole lot. They will settle down. The other fish may be a little much for them to handle right now.

2. Should I remove the background in the 20g? I would keep the background and sides. It can only help.

3. Do I leave the tank light on at night or is a small light source in the room good enough. How long before these fish calm down and adjust? A small light source in the room is perfect. That helps them from being freaked out when the lights do come on. It could take a day or two or a week or two. 

4. What do you feed yours? Are there sure fire meals? I feed mine Tetra colorbits, garlic flake, color flake, bloodworms, and beefheart. Depends on the age. the adults do not get beefheart and only occassionally bloodworms. try some hikari frozen bloodworms. If they take that, drop in some flakes at the same time and kind of trick em.

5. Should I raise the temperature to 85F? 83 is good. You can do 85 if you want. Mine stay between 83 to 86. 

6. Do you think Cincinnati Discus will take them back, if I do it ASAP? No clue. I know the guys are really nice and good to deal with. Maybe call them and they can give you some other suggestions or just take them back.

If I decide to keep them:

7. They are eventually headed for a heavily planted 46g. I don't want to raise the temp of that tank above 82F so I don't kill a lot of the plants I like. OK for discus? As long as they are not juvies you will be fine. Juvies require a higher temp to grow big and fast.

8. Can I keep these fish with small gouramis or should I move them to another tank. I have not tried it. Each fish is different so they might work together.

9. Should get more? I like the number 3, but I've heard they do better in greater numbers. I would be willing to make an additional, small investment if it might make them happy. The GCAS auction is coming up and I might be able to pick up 2-3 $15 fish. I don't care about perfect shape, the latest hybrid, etc. More is always better.  3 should be good once you get them acclimated. But you can always add more if you feel that would help them.

10. Any other sage advice? Don't lose your mind over it. They will settle down eventually. Check your water frequently at the beginning stages. Maybe do a few more water changes than usual to help them settle. The fish tell me when i am behind on water changes. I can tell by their demeanors when it is time. HTH

And I am always down for more fish if you just can't take it.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jim,

Thanks for the reply and hand holding.:violin: As late as 5:00p Sunday, the 2 Turquoise were as black a my hat (or black Levis rather). I went downstairs at 6:30p Sunday to check on them and one of them had its color back and looked normal. The other was starting to get some stripes back and was about the color of a Hershey bar. So things are looking up a little. They still won't eat. I've tried their regular flakes and frozen blood worms.

More questions:

-These fish are about 3 3/4" - do they they qualify as juvies or young adults? When are these fish adults? I'm supposed to keep them in their own bare tank until then?

-At what point or benchmark can I move them into a planted tank with other fish?

-Do they go through this every time you move them? Say if I move them to a planted tank.

-Do you use a UV unit for your discus? If so, do you know if they fry micro nutrients and trace elements? I heard they did, but that was a long time ago.

Thank you, really, for the advice

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

-These fish are about 3 3/4" - do they they qualify as juvies or young adults? When are these fish adults? I'm supposed to keep them in their own bare tank until then? I would say young adults. They are probably about a year old. They do not need a bare tank if you do not want to. It just makes cleaning easier.

-At what point or benchmark can I move them into a planted tank with other fish? I would probably wait until they seem established. At least until they are eating well. That is important. As long as they are eating you should be able to move them with no ill effects. I have tossed mine around a bit lately and they seem to be ok with it.

-Do they go through this every time you move them? Say if I move them to a planted tank. Mine seem fine. they might get mad at me for a day or so. But they come around really quickly. If they are established and happy, they will come back quickly.

-Do you use a UV unit for your discus? If so, do you know if they fry micro nutrients and trace elements? I heard they did, but that was a long time ago. I do not use one. I just started aging water in a tub. Up until then it was once a week water changes with tap. That was all I did. Nothing extra. Once you "*get it*", it seems really easy. It's that beginning part that is kind of nerveracking.

Did you call Cinci Discus? Would they take them back? Did they offer any other advice? I am more than happy to help in any way possible. You can also call me if you want. PM me and I can reply with my phone number.

Jim


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

How were things today? Just curious.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I took all the other fish out, the java fern out, raised the temp to 85F and moved the tank into a dark room. Now they have something as far removed from a natural environment as possible and they seem to be doing better, but still not eating. I no longer have a Hershey's chocolate discus, I can actually see the stripes in it.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Baby steps, right?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Still not eating as of 5:20p Wednesday. Tried frozen bloodworms, beefheart, garlic flakes.

-Russ


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

9:00p Wed., the mystery fish and one of the Turquoise took some blood worms that I soaked in a garlic flavor enhancer. What a relief. The Hershey fish still hasn't touched anything. None of them would touch the beef heart, which I thought was supposed to be the bees knees for discus. I'm wondering about the brand - San Francisco Bay frozen beef heart. Anybody use this brand?

-Russ


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thursday. All are eating bloodworms and garlic flakes. Although not much of either.

-Russ


----------

